
Double Arm Transplant Surgery - aabaker99
https://www.statnews.com/2016/08/23/double-arm-transplant/
======
pmarreck
I cannot imagine the will it takes to go through this. All due to a
sepsis/necrotizing fasciitis issue started from a strep infection which ended
up taking all his limbs.

~~~
retro64
I find myself occasionally thinking about the fate of Mr. Albert Alexander who
was the fourth patient to be treated with penicillin (who died because of the
lack of sufficient quantity).

He was a constable who happened to be scratched in the mouth by a thorn bush
and contacted strep.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Albert_Alexander](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Albert_Alexander)

~~~
astrodust
I hope people remember stories like this and stop handing out anti-bacterial
medication like candy.

If everything's a superbug and nothing works we're right back to the era when
a paper cut could be fatal.

------
opendomain
This is amazing. At first I thought it was clickbait, but I watched the video
and he can use arms that were transplanted. I am an organ donor, but I never
realized it could be more than just a heart or kidney.

~~~
imaginenore
A head transplant surgery is scheduled for 2017

[http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2016/03/22/russian-man-to-
un...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2016/03/22/russian-man-to-undergo-
worlds-first-full-head-transplant/)

------
drzaiusapelord
>when he caught an aggressive strep infection that progressed to sepsis and
necrotizing fasciitis, costing him all four limbs.

Jesus. The other person the article lost her hands and feet during a surgery
for Crohn's. Its incredible the risk we live with that we're usually unaware
of.

------
justrossthings
Is anyone keeping an eye on how his nerves are rebuilding connections? This is
would be pretty useful data for electronic prosthetics

------
Kenji
It's ironic. At the same time that doctors perform this incredible feat, we
are going back to the dark ages: People's bodies are completely destroyed by
bacterial infections. I presume because of antibiotics immunity.

